# Nikon D5100 - Setting up a flash trigger system!??



## rachellebelle (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I really hope I can get some help with this. I use the* Nikon D5100* and I own the *SB-400* flash. I recently got the *Promaster Trigger System* as a gift as well as an umbrella. I have the flash on a stand with the receiver, and the transmitter is on the camera. I followed the trigger system instructions several times and the flash still will not go off. Yes, my batteries are good, and yes the flash works when it is placed on the camera. I am wondering if my camera settings are maybe wrong for this. And my pop-up flash keeps trying to come up, but it does not work either.

Help!! I am very frustrated. Do I have the right equipment? Someone please tell me how to make this work and which settings are needed?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 15, 2013)

First of all, calm down.  The SB-400 does not work with Nikon's CLS, so the pop up flash would have nothing to do with using the SB-400 off-camera.

The SB-400 is the base level off camera flash.  Have you confirmed that it can be used with your remote triggering system?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Is this your radio trigger system?  Do you see the awful reviews on it that say it only works about 5% of the time?

Amazon.com: PRO Remote Flash Trigger 2PC: Camera & Photo


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Also note that the SB-400 has barely any more power than the pop up flash on your D5100.  It's not going to work effectively in a umbrella system because of its lack of power.  You should get a more powerful flash.  If you can't afford a Nikon flash like the SB-700, SB-900, SB-910, etc, you should opt for a good off brand flash like the Yongnuo YN 560 Mark II units which are relatively inexpensive ($75 each) or the Vivitar flashes which are also powerful and cheap.


----------



## rachellebelle (Apr 15, 2013)

So you're saying that I cannot use the SB-400 off camera? Or is there an accessory that will let me?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 15, 2013)

rachellebelle said:


> So you're saying that I cannot use the SB-400 off camera? Or is there an accessory that will let me?



That is not what I said.  What I said was have you confirmed that the SB-400 works with the radio triggers your purchased?  I am not certain if they are compatible, so I asked the question.  I do think that the SB-400 is underpowered and will not work effectively with a shoot through or reflective umbrella system because it lacks power.


----------



## Designer (Apr 15, 2013)

rachellebelle said:


> So you're saying that I cannot use the SB-400 off camera? Or is there an accessory that will let me?



Make sure both the camera and flash are set to "manual".  Turn on the radio units first, THEN the flash, THEN the camera.  Try again.  If it still doesn't work, then you might have to send the radios back for a refund.  

I can fire my old Minolta flash using pocket wizards, and that flash has only one contact in the foot.

I've read on here good reviews of the Yongnuo units.  Flash Triggers


----------



## rachellebelle (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't seem to find the trigger system's compatibility list


----------



## Designer (Apr 15, 2013)

rachellebelle said:


> I can't seem to find the trigger system's compatibility list



What communication did you have with the company that sold you the trigger system?  They may have a compatibility list available.  Anyway, try it way I suggested.  Get everything assembled, but not turned on.  Then turn everything on in the order that was suggested.  

Good luck!


----------



## rachellebelle (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't purchase the trigger system, it was actually a gift.


----------



## Designer (Apr 16, 2013)

rachellebelle said:


> So you're saying that I cannot use the SB-400 off camera? Or is there an accessory that will let me?



Yes, get this cord:

SC-29 TTL Coiled Remote Cord from Nikon


----------

